# Llit de patates



## Sirga

Hola!

Necessitaria traduir aquestes 3 paraules per a un menú d´un restaurant, llit de patates.

Gràcies.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Bienvenido al foro, Sirga:  

No nos has dicho a qué lengua quieres traducir "llit de patates", ¿nos dices, por favor? Asimismo, ¿puedes agregar más contexto?

Gracias.


----------



## ACQM

Si es tracta de traduir al castellà: "lecho de patatas".

Però fes cas al company moderador i el proper cop redacta millor la pregunta, si et plau. I sobretot tria el fòrum oportú.


----------



## Sirga

Bona nit,

Estic traduint una carta d´un restaurant del català a l´anglès. Necessitaria saber si LLIT DE PATATES (imagineu-vos un llit de patates dins l´entrepà i per sobre la carn) té alguna traducció a l´anglès.

Gràcies


----------



## merquiades

Sirga said:


> Bona nit,
> 
> Estic traduint una carta d´un restaurant del català a l´anglès. Necessitaria saber si LLIT DE PATATES (imagineu-vos un llit de patates dins l´entrepà i per sobre la carn) té alguna traducció a l´anglès.
> 
> Gràcies



Hola.  Pots dir "A bed of potatoes on top of the meat" sense problema.  És la mateixa metàfora.


----------



## ernest_

merquiades said:


> Hola.  Pots dir "A bed of potatoes on top of the meat" sense problema.  És la mateixa metàfora.


Pel que entenc, la carn va a sobre de les patates, no a sota.


----------



## merquiades

ernest_ said:


> Pel que entenc, la carn va a sobre de les patates, no a sota.



Val, tens raó així  és més coherent.  "Meat on top of a bed of potatoes".


----------



## Sirga

Bona nit!

Les patates van sota la carn!!! Moltes gràcies per les vostres ràpides respostes.


----------

